# Good gunsmith for a custom build?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of a custom build 260 built off of a 700 action. I'm thinking of a boyds stock or accoblock with a light to medium weight barrel probably 24" not sure about muzzle brake yet.
could you recommend a good smith for this? What is a standard turn around time? I'm hoping to keep the total bill around $700 excluding the action that I will provide. 
I'm certainly still open to all feedback, not firm on any of these ideas yet and this will be my first build, so any advice is greatly appreciated. I'm located in Davis County and work in SLC, but willing to travel a reasonable amount. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You know what sucks about custom rifles?

The gunsmiths take forever to do the work! They have the time, but don't do the work. Finally after finally finishing up the other guy's gun, they start half heartedly on your rifle. Then they take a six week lunch break and take another six week lunch break and so on...

Moral of the story? Don't expect a quick turn around.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bax* said:


> You know what sucks about custom rifles?
> 
> The gunsmiths take forever to do the work! They have the time, but don't do the work. Finally after finally finishing up the other guy's gun, they start half heartedly on your rifle. Then they take a six week lunch break and take another six week lunch break and so on...
> 
> Moral of the story? Don't expect a quick turn around.


I am in the same boat as Huge... So to add to his question anyone know a gunsmith that is good, and doesn't exhibit this trait ^^^


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Longgun PM'd me some info, guy said he can turn them around in about a week...


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Even with you providing the action your budget may be a bit low. For a custom barrel you're looking at $350+/-, truing the action will cost you $300+/-, you need the barrel cut, chambered, threaded and crowned another $200+/- then there is the trigger, stock and bedding. It adds up fast.

Then there's the wait. I ordered a full custom - action, trigger, barrel stock back in March and I'm still waiting on parts. Once all the parts are in I have to wait for the smith's backlog to clear so by the time I get it I'll probably have just enough time to wrap it and put it under the Christmas tree and for some smith's 9 months is nothing I've heard of some that take up to a year.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I know a great smith who does quick work and has very reasonable prices......unfortunately he's in Redding, CA. I will continue to use him until I find a decent smith closer to home. I've talked to a handful and been WAY less than impressed. 

My guy in Cal built my entire 280AI for less than $600.00 including the premium SS Shilen barrel. That included fitting the barrel, crowning the barrel, chambering the barrel, Turning the action, squaring the bolt face, and lapping the lugs. It was three weeks from the day I dropped off the action until the day it was done. Would have been quicker but it took 10 days to get the barrel. He handles his work load like a real job and averages 2-3 rifles a day 5 days a week. That's probably why he builds so many rifles. Quick, quality, priced right. 

I've noticed a few folks hating on Shilen. I have never had anything but excellent barrels from them. Maybe it's a testament to my limitations as a marksmen but I have tried several premium barrels and can't say that any were better than the rest.......including the super fancy, really expensive stuff. Every premium barrel that I have ever had has shot very well. Be careful not to get too caught up in the trendy brand of the week........especially for a hunting type rifle. Just my $.02 but I've done this a few times now.--------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I've noticed a few folks hating on Shilen. I have never had anything but excellent barrels from them. Maybe it's a testament to my limitations as a marksmen but I have tried several premium barrels and can't say that any were better than the rest.......including the super fancy, really expensive stuff. Every premium barrel that I have ever had has shot very well. Be careful not to get too caught up in the trendy brand of the week........especially for a hunting type rifle. Just my $.02 but I've done this a few times now.--------SS


I don't have any experience with them, but in picking the brains of two different gunsmiths both of them went out of their way to tell me to not touch that junk essentially. Not sure if they had any actual experience with them, but both had many years of experience...not sure.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Huge, if you are just up here in Woods Cross then I could put you in touch with one of my neighbors who started with a 270 and ended up with a 260 using Savage action doing all the work himself, he has put together most of his setups and shoots competitively.


----------

